# Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years



## caddo kid

Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash

World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks 

This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.

I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.

A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.

Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


----------



## MarcATL

The world is topsy turvey w/the orange buffoon in Office.


----------



## toobfreak

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........




Gimme a break, Cretin.  How is it set for the worst May when May ain't even half over?  You clairvoyant?  Been talking to aliens again?  What the market lost in 6.5 hours it still has 112 hours to make back!  Fucking UFO chaser!


----------



## depotoo

Only if they chose to sell.
I’d imagine many that bought while it’s down when soon make a killing.





caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


----------



## Meathead

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.


----------



## caddo kid

depotoo said:


> Only if they chose to sell.
> I’d imagine many that bought while it’s down when soon make a killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
Click to expand...


Hopefully only the momos got their asses handed to them  today but I bet that wasn't the case .......

Tuesday should be interesting .........


----------



## Mac1958

The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!

What a lousy way to go through life.


----------



## caddo kid

Mac1958 said:


> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.



well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........


----------



## Mac1958

caddo kid said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
Click to expand...

I didn't start the thread.

Feeble lie.  Good.
.


----------



## caddo kid

Mac1958 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start the thread.
> 
> Feeble lie.  Good.
> .
Click to expand...



your opinion is always welcome here @ USMB; again, congrats

President & CEO 'beyond freaked' over China tariff hikes - CNN Video

World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## iamwhatiseem

MarcATL said:


> The world is topsy turvey w/the orange buffoon in Office.



...and there is the low information parrot again.


----------



## caddo kid

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 260707



I didn't realize Trump could use a phone; amazing


----------



## Hossfly

caddo kid said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Trump could use a phone; amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

China has been stealing/copying/dumping global markets for 30 years at least.
But no one has done anything about it because the markets LOVE it. LOVE it.
  China couldn't have done what they have done, and continue to do without the love and affection of globalist/corporatist.
The U.S. government especially. 100% complicit. They are afterall mere puppets controlled by the super wealthy/investment banks/corporations.
  All made off the backs of the middle class who use to make the products.
We lost. The wealthy investor class won.
And here your dumb ass is saying how dare Trump do this.


----------



## Mac1958

caddo kid said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start the thread.
> 
> Feeble lie.  Good.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is always welcome here @ USMB; again, congrats
> 
> President & CEO 'beyond freaked' over China tariff hikes - CNN Video
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
Click to expand...

Well, congrats on the drop, I guess.

Keep hoping for the worst.
.


----------



## whitehall

If you add the words "we hope" you get a feel for the left wing agenda these days.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## depotoo

whitehall said:


> If you add the words "we hope" you get a feel for the left wing agenda these days.


More like pray, I imagine, even though most might call themselves atheists.


----------



## caddo kid

iamwhatiseem said:


> China has been stealing/copying/dumping global markets for 30 years at least.
> But no one has done anything about it because the markets LOVE it. LOVE it.
> China couldn't have done what they have done, and continue to do without the love and affection of globalist/corporatist.
> The U.S. government especially. 100% complicit. They are afterall mere puppets controlled by the super wealthy/investment banks/corporations.
> All made off the backs of the middle class who use to make the products.
> We lost. The wealthy investor class won.
> And here your dumb ass is saying how dare Trump do this.




I started a thread some time ago that placed a LOT of blame for China's so called  'technology theft' of US companies, on US  corporations.
Guess where that thread ended up?

Trump is a maverick & we all know what equines do; they buck the system. LOFL

Trump never does anything with subtlety, and Trump's policies are analogous to an eight year old throwing rocks through your neighbor's windows.

Actually I think Trump is more of a jack ass than a maverick, come to think of it.

My bad ...........

Well, we agree on one thing; what is going on in America now is what people voted for so, we deserve what we get.


----------



## Intolerant




----------



## iamwhatiseem

And another thing, China is basically a super-massive corporation.
Look at Hong Kong...the entire city is basically a massive trade floor. 
And in Hong Kong, there are two sets of people.... super rich... and dirt poor.
Let's see a raise of hands that knows that approximately 130,000 people there LIVE in pods about 6' long and 3' tall. Yep...that's 18 sq. ft.
It's all they can afford. As many as 10 families sharing one bathroom.
  And the rich harvest off of them $billions a year in profits. And again, THAT is why the market protection squad is out in full force using scare tactics to once again fool the parrots and sheep into actually thinking this is what is good.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## caddo kid

Mac1958 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start the thread.
> 
> Feeble lie.  Good.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is always welcome here @ USMB; again, congrats
> 
> President & CEO 'beyond freaked' over China tariff hikes - CNN Video
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, congrats on the drop, I guess.
> 
> Keep hoping for the worst.
> .
Click to expand...



Not hoping; maybe you are projecting? The thread is information related.


----------



## Mac1958

caddo kid said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't start the thread.
> 
> Feeble lie.  Good.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is always welcome here @ USMB; again, congrats
> 
> President & CEO 'beyond freaked' over China tariff hikes - CNN Video
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, congrats on the drop, I guess.
> 
> Keep hoping for the worst.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not hoping; maybe you are projecting? The thread is information related.
Click to expand...

Naw, I know partisans.  Party over country.  Hope for (and celebrate) the worst when the other tribe is in the White House.

I'm just thankful I'm not like you.
.


----------



## caddo kid

iamwhatiseem said:


> And another thing, China is basically a super-massive corporation.
> Look at Hong Kong...the entire city is basically a massive trade floor.
> And in Hong Kong, there are two sets of people.... super rich... and dirt poor.
> Let's see a raise of hands that knows that approximately 130,000 people there LIVE in pods about 6' long and 3' tall. Yep...that's 18 sq. ft.
> It's all they can afford. As many as 10 families sharing one bathroom.
> And the rich harvest off of them $billions a year in profits. And again, THAT is why the market protection squad is out in full force using scare tactics to once again fool the parrots and sheep into actually thinking this is what is good.




and the same theme occurs in most every nation, to varying degrees.

For example, a recent study concludes that the majority of Americans cannot even afford an emergency expense of $400.


----------



## caddo kid

Mac1958 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, thanks for letting US know how yo feel about it. Congrats ...........
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't start the thread.
> 
> Feeble lie.  Good.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion is always welcome here @ USMB; again, congrats
> 
> President & CEO 'beyond freaked' over China tariff hikes - CNN Video
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, congrats on the drop, I guess.
> 
> Keep hoping for the worst.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not hoping; maybe you are projecting? The thread is information related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, I know partisans.  Party over country.  Hope for (and celebrate) the worst when the other tribe is in the White House.
> 
> I'm just thankful I'm not like you.
> .
Click to expand...


"Party over country" you say? LOFL

Oh plaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese give me a fucking break; How many times have we seen GOP, Republican, Trump supporting members here @ USMB celebrate the concept of pissing off & pissing on  liberals just for shitz & giggles?

LOFL, you must be some fucking saint, Mary.


----------



## Sunsettommy

It appears that some here and elsewhere still have no idea what is really happening to China, who is the big loser here, from *The Last Refuge*

Steve Hilton Excellent Recap on China Trade Confrontation…

Excerpt:

"Looking at the retaliatory response from China today; there’s lots of great news.  China is doing exactly what President Trump quietly predicted.  They are walking directly into his trap.  Trump is a friggin’ genius…. more on that coming.

This video from Steve Hilton last night was very well presented."

and,

Investment Exodus / Shifting Supply Chains – China Walks into Trump’s “Golden Ticket” Trap…

Excerpt:

"President Trump is executing one of the most brilliant geopolitical economic resets in the history of global trade. It really is stunningly remarkable how President Trump has controlled the entire landscape. The consequential phase now begins."

=========================================================================================================
Many Asian countries have been waiting for this very thing to happen to take advantage of China being a developing Economic RISK zone, that is why they will lose part of their manufacturing base to Asian nations.....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Paul Krugman on Election Night: “If the question is when markets will recover, a first-pass answer is never.”


----------



## MarcATL

Mac1958 said:


> Naw, I know partisans.  Party over country.  Hope for (and celebrate) the worst when the other tribe is in the White House.
> 
> I'm just thankful I'm not like you.
> .


----------



## iamwhatiseem

caddo kid said:


> and the same theme occurs in most every nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> For example, a recent study concludes that the majority of Americans cannot even afford an emergency expense of $400.



WHat?
If they can't afford the $400 emergency expense it's because they are paying $150/mo for cable TV and $100/mo  at LEAST for a smart phone w/plan.
Let alone maybe $200 a/mo for cigarettes, $100/mo for McDonalds and $50/mo for lottery tickets.
  The poor in America live better than the poor virtually anywhere else on earth. Period.
Exceptions are small countries with little/no military to support and basically make their money off of investing in other economies.


----------



## caddo kid

iamwhatiseem said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the same theme occurs in most every nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> For example, a recent study concludes that the majority of Americans cannot even afford an emergency expense of $400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHat?
> If they can't afford the $400 emergency expense it's because they are paying $150/mo for cable TV and $100/mo  at LEAST for a smart phone w/plan.
> Let alone maybe $200 a/mo for cigarettes, $100/mo for McDonalds and $50/mo for lottery tickets.
> The poor in America live better than the poor virtually anywhere else on earth. Period.
> Exceptions are small countries with little/no military to support and basically make their money off of investing in other economies.
Click to expand...


As I stated, the same theme plays out in most any nation, to varying degrees.

The reason(s)  for these results do not particularly matter because the fact is that this does occur.

If you were to have some need for an emergency expense of say $400 & you had no way to meet that need, I seriously doubt you would be too concerned the reason(s) you are broker than fucking sin.


----------



## rightwinger

The joys of a Trump economy

The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up

$5 gas?


----------



## whitehall

Substitute the phrase "set for" with "we hope for" and you get an idea of left wing philosophy these days. It's no secret that China has been taking advantage of U.S. trade for decades. Everyone knows it and if democrats got on board with the President's policy the U.S. would benefit. Alas, democrats and the crazy left have become puppets for foreign agents and they hope for the defeat of America and the Capitalist system.


----------



## BWK

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


But, but, Trump was going to be great on Trade. What the hell happened. Oh yea, he got his ass kicked because he knows shit about economics, just like his failed business ventures where he lost a Billion dollars.


----------



## caddo kid

BWK said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, Trump was going to be great on Trade. What the hell happened. Oh yea, he got his ass kicked because he knows shit about economics, just like his failed business ventures where he lost a Billion dollars.
Click to expand...


Trump has failed on a lot, before &  since becoming POTUS.

When I think 'Trump' I think 'FAIL'


----------



## BWK

whitehall said:


> Substitute the phrase "set for" with "we hope for" and you get an idea of left wing philosophy these days.


"We hope for" a president who's got walking around sense for economics and business. He's a dumb ass who knows shit about it, and everything about being a con artist for himself. When are these Trump cultists going to get a clue?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

caddo kid said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the same theme occurs in most every nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> For example, a recent study concludes that the majority of Americans cannot even afford an emergency expense of $400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHat?
> If they can't afford the $400 emergency expense it's because they are paying $150/mo for cable TV and $100/mo  at LEAST for a smart phone w/plan.
> Let alone maybe $200 a/mo for cigarettes, $100/mo for McDonalds and $50/mo for lottery tickets.
> The poor in America live better than the poor virtually anywhere else on earth. Period.
> Exceptions are small countries with little/no military to support and basically make their money off of investing in other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, the same theme plays out in most any nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> The reason(s)  for these results do not particularly matter because the fact is that this does occur.
> 
> If you were to have some need for an emergency expense of say $400 & you had no way to meet that need, I seriously doubt you would be too concerned the reason(s) you are broker than fucking sin.
Click to expand...


Then that person is an idiot.
Sacrifice is a word 90% of Americans have lost all meaning of. If they can't buy something they want - they blame other people for it rather than getting off their dead ass and making it happen. Long term poverty in America is 60% laziness, 30% life-long bad choices and 10% outside forces. The exception to that is inner city blacks, which is more like 60% culture/30% dependency on liberal social programs/10% oustide forces.


----------



## BWK

caddo kid said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, Trump was going to be great on Trade. What the hell happened. Oh yea, he got his ass kicked because he knows shit about economics, just like his failed business ventures where he lost a Billion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has failed on a lot, before &  since becoming POTUS.
> 
> When I think 'Trump' I think 'FAIL'
Click to expand...

"Disaster" is another that comes to mind.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?


 I don't know...maybe I waste my time on you. Maybe you really are this much of a committed parrot.


----------



## BWK

iamwhatiseem said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the same theme occurs in most every nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> For example, a recent study concludes that the majority of Americans cannot even afford an emergency expense of $400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHat?
> If they can't afford the $400 emergency expense it's because they are paying $150/mo for cable TV and $100/mo  at LEAST for a smart phone w/plan.
> Let alone maybe $200 a/mo for cigarettes, $100/mo for McDonalds and $50/mo for lottery tickets.
> The poor in America live better than the poor virtually anywhere else on earth. Period.
> Exceptions are small countries with little/no military to support and basically make their money off of investing in other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated, the same theme plays out in most any nation, to varying degrees.
> 
> The reason(s)  for these results do not particularly matter because the fact is that this does occur.
> 
> If you were to have some need for an emergency expense of say $400 & you had no way to meet that need, I seriously doubt you would be too concerned the reason(s) you are broker than fucking sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then that person is an idiot.
> Sacrifice is a word 90% of Americans have lost all meaning of. If they can't buy something they want - they blame other people for it rather than getting off their dead ass and making it happen. Long term poverty in America is 60% laziness, 30% life-long bad choices and 10% outside forces. The exception to that is inner city blacks, which is more like 60% culture/30% dependency on liberal social programs/10% oustide forces.
Click to expand...

Inner city Blacks was a white conspiracy to invent section 8 housing to keep blacks out of the mix and segregated. And that is old news. Try another excuse.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.



Only if they were selling today.  It's hardly a reason to panic.  You know how many times the market has had big drops over one or several days?  More than I can count just in my lifetime.  Long term investors are fine, that is, until the whole economy collapses one day over the super inflation that will result from our mounting debt, but nobody seems to care about that.


----------



## Bush92

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


China needs to be held accountable for its violations of international trade laws.


----------



## BWK

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...maybe I waste my time on you. Maybe you really are this much of a committed parrot.
Click to expand...

You're wasting your time on yourself if you think Trump is a winner on trade. We are two and half years in, the deficit and debt increased dramatically, we are paying out socialism to farmers for Trumps failed tariff exercises, and all you can do is talk about parrots. Get off Trumps losing team.


----------



## Bush92

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


USA will be alright. China is screwed.


----------



## Hossfly

rightwinger said:


> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?


----------



## Bush92

BWK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...maybe I waste my time on you. Maybe you really are this much of a committed parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wasting your time on yourself if you think Trump is a winner on trade. We are two and half years in, the deficit and debt increased dramatically, we are paying out socialism to farmers for Trumps failed tariff exercises, and all you can do is talk about parrots. Get off Trumps losing team.
Click to expand...

Trump will be a winner in this trade war.


----------



## Dana7360

Mac1958 said:


> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.





This is getting old.

Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.

If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.

Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.

The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.


----------



## BWK

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they were selling today.  It's hardly a reason to panic.  You know how many times the market has had big drops over one or several days?  More than I can count just in my lifetime.  Long term investors are fine, that is, until the whole economy collapses one day over the super inflation that will result from our mounting debt, but nobody seems to care about that.
Click to expand...

If they don't care, then why did they vote for Trump who lied to them about reducing the debt? I thought they cared about that? What happened? All Republicans used to talk about was Obama's debt. Now that Trump has skyrocketed our debt, not a peep. Why all the false outrage that they pretended to care about before?


----------



## Mac1958

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
Click to expand...

Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.

You know it, I know it. 

If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
.


----------



## BWK

Bush92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...maybe I waste my time on you. Maybe you really are this much of a committed parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wasting your time on yourself if you think Trump is a winner on trade. We are two and half years in, the deficit and debt increased dramatically, we are paying out socialism to farmers for Trumps failed tariff exercises, and all you can do is talk about parrots. Get off Trumps losing team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will be a winner in this trade war.
Click to expand...

Yea? Two and half years in and he sucks to high even, while I and everyone else pays for his mistakes. China cleverly has an angle against Trump. Trump's got shit for angles against China, except we pay extra. Trump is a loser a joke, and a liar. Get his sorry stinkin ass out of here.


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
Click to expand...

The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.


----------



## Bush92

BWK said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of a Trump economy
> 
> The market is nothing, wait till prices continue to shoot up
> 
> $5 gas?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...maybe I waste my time on you. Maybe you really are this much of a committed parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're wasting your time on yourself if you think Trump is a winner on trade. We are two and half years in, the deficit and debt increased dramatically, we are paying out socialism to farmers for Trumps failed tariff exercises, and all you can do is talk about parrots. Get off Trumps losing team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump will be a winner in this trade war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea? Two and half years in and he sucks to high even, while I and everyone else pays for his mistakes. China cleverly has an angle against Trump. Trump's got shit for angles against China, except we pay extra. Trump is a loser a joke, and a liar. Get his sorry stinkin ass out of here.
Click to expand...

We don’t need China for a fucking thing.


----------



## my2¢

I have to say the winner so far are the companies that shifted manufacturing to Mexico.  Cheap labor and no tariffs.  Hope this get settled soon.
Trump is wrong on how China tariffs work


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
Click to expand...

It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.

Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
.


----------



## BWK

iamwhatiseem said:


> And another thing, China is basically a super-massive corporation.
> Look at Hong Kong...the entire city is basically a massive trade floor.
> And in Hong Kong, there are two sets of people.... super rich... and dirt poor.
> Let's see a raise of hands that knows that approximately 130,000 people there LIVE in pods about 6' long and 3' tall. Yep...that's 18 sq. ft.
> It's all they can afford. As many as 10 families sharing one bathroom.
> And the rich harvest off of them $billions a year in profits. And again, THAT is why the market protection squad is out in full force using scare tactics to once again fool the parrots and sheep into actually thinking this is what is good.


What is "good", is looking at a graph that shows me I'm not getting screwed by paying for Trump's tariff failures. The Right hasn't shown one yet.


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
Click to expand...

In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?  Show us in your profession how this is good for me? Here's how tariffs impact a common household item

I'll be waiting for the professional rebuttal.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Trump proved today that he really doesn't understand how tariffs work.  He said that China was going to be paying lots of money to the US in tariffs.

Only problem is, China isn't paying the tariffs, the companies that buy their stuff and bring it here are, and all they are going to do is pass the cost on to the consumer.  Lots of people have been saying that it's gonna cost a family of 4 between 800 and 900 dollars/year.  That more than eats up most of the tax cuts that people got.

And..................to tell you the truth...............I don't really think that China is that concerned.  They said that if Trump doesn't stop his tariffs by June 1st, they were going to impose tariffs of their own.  You thought the stock market dropped a lot today?  Wait until June 2nd, the day after China imposes theirs. 

But, hopefully that won't happen.  Maybe someone on his staff can talk some sense into him and get him to pull the tariffs back.  But, if he does that, it will look like he surrendered to China for the trade war.  Unfortunately, I'm guessing that Trump's ego is going to win out and he's going to keep the tariffs, resulting in China imposing theirs in June.


----------



## caddo kid

my2¢ said:


> I have to say the winner so far are the companies that shifted manufacturing to Mexico.  Cheap labor and no tariffs.  Hope this get settled soon.
> Trump is wrong on how China tariffs work



Many US companies have claimed they would NEVER out source aka off shore but they ended up doing just that.

Cypress Semiconductor CEO Rogers was a perfect  example of this: He claimed for years that Cypress would NEVER off shore production but all are now GONE.

POOF ...............


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
Click to expand...

Why, yes they do.

I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.

You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.

I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
.


----------



## BWK

Bush92 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> USA will be alright. China is screwed.
Click to expand...

Fantasy land Trump cultists will never get it;   Here's how tariffs impact a common household item


----------



## Bush92

BWK said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> USA will be alright. China is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantasy land Trump cultists will never get it;   Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
Click to expand...

How about how China impacted US jobs?


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
Click to expand...

Bad news is bad news. Whether someone enjoys it or not is useless. We are dealing with reality and real math here. I'm embarrassed that you rest your argument on some non sequitur that is totally useless to the debate. Are you surrendering to the math and reality I showed you, or are you going to continue with this pity party for yourself now that you have no arguing equity?


----------



## BWK

Bush92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> USA will be alright. China is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantasy land Trump cultists will never get it;   Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about how China impacted US jobs?
Click to expand...

How about we are impacting our own jobs because of Trumps actions. Are you blind, deaf, and dumb? Watch the damn link and stop sitting on stupid. Damn these cultists are dense; Here's how tariffs impact a common household item


----------



## BWK

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump proved today that he really doesn't understand how tariffs work.  He said that China was going to be paying lots of money to the US in tariffs.
> 
> Only problem is, China isn't paying the tariffs, the companies that buy their stuff and bring it here are, and all they are going to do is pass the cost on to the consumer.  Lots of people have been saying that it's gonna cost a family of 4 between 800 and 900 dollars/year.  That more than eats up most of the tax cuts that people got.
> 
> And..................to tell you the truth...............I don't really think that China is that concerned.  They said that if Trump doesn't stop his tariffs by June 1st, they were going to impose tariffs of their own.  You thought the stock market dropped a lot today?  Wait until June 2nd, the day after China imposes theirs.
> 
> But, hopefully that won't happen.  Maybe someone on his staff can talk some sense into him and get him to pull the tariffs back.  But, if he does that, it will look like he surrendered to China for the trade war.  Unfortunately, I'm guessing that Trump's ego is going to win out and he's going to keep the tariffs, resulting in China imposing theirs in June.


Trump doesn't understand shit about anything. He's a loser who is making China great again. What a joke.


----------



## Bush92

BWK said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> USA will be alright. China is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantasy land Trump cultists will never get it;   Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about how China impacted US jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we are impacting our own jobs because of Trumps actions. Are you blind, deaf, and dumb? Watch the damn link and stop sitting on stupid. Damn these cultists are dense; Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
Click to expand...

It’s real simple. China sells whatever it wants in the United States...and they put tariffs on US goods and we sell nothing in their market. 2+2=4. It’s that simple.


----------



## Dana7360

Mac1958 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
Click to expand...




So then all people who are in the media who report this are wingers?

Really, stop lumping everyone into one category and stop adding your own words to what someone else says as if that's what the person said.

It's dishonest.

This is a message board and this is in the category of " current events." What is happening in the stock market today is a current event. All the OP did is what all responsible reporters do. Reports the facts. There were no personal views involved. It was YOU who chose to make it personal and about "wingers."

You would know a lot about wingers. You're one but a dishonest and arrogant one.

Wingers put their own spin on facts and add their own words to someone else as if those were the other person's words. Wingers can only see their own point of view.

You did and do just that in so many threads. It's gotten old and boring. I will do what I do with all other posts from wingers here, I'm going to scroll right past your posts. You don't seem to have anything substantial to add to a thread or conversation. Just labeling people and whining about wingers. So if I've read on post from you, I've read them all.

I'm not a winger. I've never been a winger in my life. Just a person with common sense and who is a member of the media. So I appreciate someone doing what the OP did. Just state the facts.

You might want to try it.


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
Click to expand...

You still haven't shown us from your profession how the graphs are wrong. Still waiting?


----------



## BWK

Bush92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> USA will be alright. China is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantasy land Trump cultists will never get it;   Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about how China impacted US jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we are impacting our own jobs because of Trumps actions. Are you blind, deaf, and dumb? Watch the damn link and stop sitting on stupid. Damn these cultists are dense; Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s real simple. China sells whatever it wants in the United States...and they put tariffs on US goods and we sell nothing in their market. 2+2=4. It’s that simple.
Click to expand...

OMG! 2+2= going to Brazil and  China buying their soybeans. Why are Republicans so stupid?


----------



## sparky

So is this the _'creation of valuation out of thin air_' thread?















~S~


----------



## BWK

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then all people who are in the media who report this are wingers?
> 
> Really, stop lumping everyone into one category and stop adding your own words to what someone else says as if that's what the person said.
> 
> It's dishonest.
> 
> This is a message board and this is in the category of " current events." What is happening in the stock market today is a current event. All the OP did is what all responsible reporters do. Reports the facts. There were no personal views involved. It was YOU who chose to make it personal and about "wingers."
> 
> You would know a lot about wingers. You're one but a dishonest and arrogant one.
> 
> Wingers put their own spin on facts and add their own words to someone else as if those were the other person's words. Wingers can only see their own point of view.
> 
> You did and do just that in so many threads. It's gotten old and boring. I will do what I do with all other posts from wingers here, I'm going to scroll right past your posts. You don't seem to have anything substantial to add to a thread or conversation. Just labeling people and whining about wingers. So if I've read on post from you, I've read them all.
> 
> I'm not. I've never been a winger in my life. Just a person with common sense and who is a member of the media. So I appreciate someone doing what the OP did. Just state the facts.
> 
> You might want to try it.
Click to expand...

These folks on the Right are unbelievable. They are totally clueless, ignorant, Trump buffoons who rest their fantasies on Trump's fairy dust of lies and nonsense.


----------



## BWK

sparky said:


> So is this the _'creation of valuation out of thin air_' thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


And for a Trump cultist, "creation of valuation out of thin air" is? When did we become a country of so many idiots?  Seriously?


----------



## Kilroy2

All this talk about China theft of intellectual properties

yet they just took a page from American history

lured immigrants to America especially if they had technology

using patents laws to get them to come over.  US stole big time from England

if it was good enough for the US why would China  not use the same techniques

Franklin is said to not have bothered with patents. He just wanted to invent for the benefit of all of mankind

Who invented the light bulb or who was able to improve it to the point of mass marketing it 

Well getting back to the topic, Trump put it on the line by jumping into a trade war when I am sure some told him not to. 

This maybe a turning point in history because either China will be on its way to being the top dog or  the US was able to hold off the Chinese for a while longer


Forget about Russia


----------



## sparky

BWK said:


> When did we become a country of so many idiots?



How do you know you're not _talking _to one BWK?

I don't have _*or*_ want, stocks,IPO's,investments,bank accounts,annuities, SEP's ,tax shelters,SS, or even gold.

I want livestock

because i can EAT livestock





~S~


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

BWK said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they were selling today.  It's hardly a reason to panic.  You know how many times the market has had big drops over one or several days?  More than I can count just in my lifetime.  Long term investors are fine, that is, until the whole economy collapses one day over the super inflation that will result from our mounting debt, but nobody seems to care about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they don't care, then why did they vote for Trump who lied to them about reducing the debt? I thought they cared about that? What happened? All Republicans used to talk about was Obama's debt. Now that Trump has skyrocketed our debt, not a peep. Why all the false outrage that they pretended to care about before?
Click to expand...


Because partisan losers are dishonest and dishonorable people who only care when the other side does something wrong. But I shouldn’t have to explain that to you since you are one of them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

MarcATL said:


> The world is topsy turvey w/the orange buffoon in Office.


Trump is going to win the trade war with China even if it means bankrupting America.

Trump, of course, is an expert on bankrupting things.


----------



## BWK

sparky said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did we become a country of so many idiots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know you're not _talking _to one BWK?
> 
> I don't have _*or*_ want, stocks,IPO's,investments,bank accounts,annuities, SEP's ,tax shelters,SS, or even gold.
> 
> I want livestock
> 
> because i can EAT livestock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

What's wrong with eating?


----------



## BWK

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if they were selling today.  It's hardly a reason to panic.  You know how many times the market has had big drops over one or several days?  More than I can count just in my lifetime.  Long term investors are fine, that is, until the whole economy collapses one day over the super inflation that will result from our mounting debt, but nobody seems to care about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they don't care, then why did they vote for Trump who lied to them about reducing the debt? I thought they cared about that? What happened? All Republicans used to talk about was Obama's debt. Now that Trump has skyrocketed our debt, not a peep. Why all the false outrage that they pretended to care about before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because partisan losers are dishonest and dishonorable people who only care when the other side does something wrong. But I shouldn’t have to explain that to you since you are one of them.
Click to expand...

So, let me see if I get this straight. This loser of a president who is making me pay more for his losing tariff war, is because of my dishonesty? Seriously? Boss what in the hell are you smoking? What I like or don't like has got jack shit to do with Trump's failures. I didn't go out and tell Trump to do stupid things. He went out and did them himself. Your counter argument is so unbelievably ridiculous. And, on top of that, you couldn't even answer my question. You went on to attack me about things Republicans are doing. Lol! 
These cultists are beyond help.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

the only reason why all the orangemanbad tariff crap is getting wide coverage is because they dont have russia russia russia any more.

The globo homo world is a little shaken up  ....the chicoms and the U.S. were never going to sign a trade deal . if trump get reelected they're fucked 
its gonna get interesting...you may not only get supply chains but a global order shakeup .

A chicom state propagandist brought up the chicoms nuke option again today on dogeater social media  . YA know the self destructive move of selling off the 1.3 T of chicom us debt and some in the mainstream u.s. business press picked it up .



> Self-defeating tactic
> China has sold a sizable portion of its Treasury stockpile back in 2015-2016, when domestic growth was slowing and raising concerns around the health of the global economy.
> Speculators shorted the yuan in anticipation that China’s excessive debt levels would force the second largest economy into an abrupt slowdown. To stem the yuan’s USDCNY, -0.0625% weakness, China sold close to $500 billion of U.S. government paper.
> 
> But even this failed to dent Treasury prices. In the summer of 2016, appetite for haven assets pushed the 10-year note yield to a record low of 1.32%.
> Even if paring back its presence in the Treasurys market lifts U.S. borrowing costs, the retaliatory move would also erode the value of the mainstay of China’s foreign reserves. Guy LeBas, a fixed-income strategist at Janney Montgomery Scott, argued such a move would be akin to cutting off one’s nose to spite the face:
> 
> In addition, Patrick Chovanec of Silvercrest Asset Management said selling Treasurys would weaken the U.S. dollar against the yuan, preventing Beijing policy makers from offsetting the impact of tariffs through a weaker Chinese currency.
> 
> Haven flows
> If China ran down its more than $1.1 trillion of Treasury holdings, investors would perceive the maneuver as a sign that Beijing remained unwilling to back down to U.S. demands, and that an eventual resolution to a trade clash stood far away.
> 
> An escalation of trade tensions and the increased headwinds they would present to a rebound in global growth would prompt investors to take shelter in haven assets such as U.S. government paper. A heightening of trade tensions would thus offset any move by Beijing to pressure U.S. borrowing costs higher.
> All in all, analysts say China has few choices for foreign-exchange reserves other than Treasurys, which carry much higher returns than ultralow or negative-yielding government bond markets in Europe and Japan.



and thats just from market watch 
other annalist are having orgasms at the prospect...some are freaking out ...over nothing just like with our awesome new and improved trade war.


----------



## BWK

Deplorable Yankee said:


> the only reason why all the orangemanbad tariff crap is getting wide coverage is because they dont have russia russia russia any more.
> 
> The globo homo world is a little shaken up  ....the chicoms and the U.S. were never going to sign a trade deal . if trump get reelected they're fucked
> its gonna get interesting...you may not only get supply chains but a global order shakeup .
> 
> A chicom state propagandist brought up the chicoms nuke option again today on dogeater social media  . YA know the self destructive move of selling off the 1.3 T of chicom us debt and some in the mainstream u.s. business press picked it up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self-defeating tactic
> China has sold a sizable portion of its Treasury stockpile back in 2015-2016, when domestic growth was slowing and raising concerns around the health of the global economy.
> Speculators shorted the yuan in anticipation that China’s excessive debt levels would force the second largest economy into an abrupt slowdown. To stem the yuan’s USDCNY, -0.0625% weakness, China sold close to $500 billion of U.S. government paper.
> 
> But even this failed to dent Treasury prices. In the summer of 2016, appetite for haven assets pushed the 10-year note yield to a record low of 1.32%.
> Even if paring back its presence in the Treasurys market lifts U.S. borrowing costs, the retaliatory move would also erode the value of the mainstay of China’s foreign reserves. Guy LeBas, a fixed-income strategist at Janney Montgomery Scott, argued such a move would be akin to cutting off one’s nose to spite the face:
> 
> In addition, Patrick Chovanec of Silvercrest Asset Management said selling Treasurys would weaken the U.S. dollar against the yuan, preventing Beijing policy makers from offsetting the impact of tariffs through a weaker Chinese currency.
> 
> Haven flows
> If China ran down its more than $1.1 trillion of Treasury holdings, investors would perceive the maneuver as a sign that Beijing remained unwilling to back down to U.S. demands, and that an eventual resolution to a trade clash stood far away.
> 
> An escalation of trade tensions and the increased headwinds they would present to a rebound in global growth would prompt investors to take shelter in haven assets such as U.S. government paper. A heightening of trade tensions would thus offset any move by Beijing to pressure U.S. borrowing costs higher.
> All in all, analysts say China has few choices for foreign-exchange reserves other than Treasurys, which carry much higher returns than ultralow or negative-yielding government bond markets in Europe and Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats just from market watch
> other annalist are having orgasms at the prospect...some are freaking out ...over nothing just like with our awesome new and improved trade war.
Click to expand...

Wrong! Russia is all over the place.  800 prosecutors including Mueller say he obstructed justice. You are a liar.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

I cant wait till my place is done so i can go talk to trees...it'll be more stimulating than a lefttard

800 prosecutors a shit load who are now MsM consultant that do talk show rounds 
Ive seen the MSNBC contributors alone 

and big ol fat Chris Christie destroyed those people

anyway

im telling yas  what i said been going on with the tariffs ...see mc mcbent over threads ....
NOW 25% and a shitload of consumer goods ..the chicoms are going to have to do some more eatin if they going to hang on to the status quo

cause this aint gonna work if they start sellin off  

I*n addition, Patrick Chovanec of Silvercrest Asset Management said selling Treasurys would weaken the U.S. dollar against the yuan, preventing Beijing policy makers from offsetting the impact of tariffs through a weaker Chinese currency.*
*
rock and a hard place for the low margin over capacity desperate to keep a high employment rate export dependent chi coms*'
i got a good feeling if china turns sour they wont be able to hold out for long...if you hit em with something ridiculous thyed be beggin for mercy .

stiiff upper lip traitors and pussys At least you still have your Mexican avocados 

wait till these same retards are crying over possible smart phone and coloring book prices....

Breaking on CNN:
Flip flop buyers are cleaning out retailers shelves in a desperate move to save their summers from orange man bad.
One trasngendered "mother" of 16 adopted Cambodian boys said IT bought multiple pairs for each child to avoid future price hikes of the 5 dollar item (RETAIL) 

he she also said russia !
derp


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad news is bad news. Whether someone enjoys it or not is useless. We are dealing with reality and real math here. I'm embarrassed that you rest your argument on some non sequitur that is totally useless to the debate. Are you surrendering to the math and reality I showed you, or are you going to continue with this pity party for yourself now that you have no arguing equity?
Click to expand...

You continue to change the subject.  I can understand why.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Dana7360 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then all people who are in the media who report this are wingers?
> 
> Really, stop lumping everyone into one category and stop adding your own words to what someone else says as if that's what the person said.
> 
> It's dishonest.
> 
> This is a message board and this is in the category of " current events." What is happening in the stock market today is a current event. All the OP did is what all responsible reporters do. Reports the facts. There were no personal views involved. It was YOU who chose to make it personal and about "wingers."
> 
> You would know a lot about wingers. You're one but a dishonest and arrogant one.
> 
> Wingers put their own spin on facts and add their own words to someone else as if those were the other person's words. Wingers can only see their own point of view.
> 
> You did and do just that in so many threads. It's gotten old and boring. I will do what I do with all other posts from wingers here, I'm going to scroll right past your posts. You don't seem to have anything substantial to add to a thread or conversation. Just labeling people and whining about wingers. So if I've read on post from you, I've read them all.
> 
> I'm not a winger. I've never been a winger in my life. Just a person with common sense and who is a member of the media. So I appreciate someone doing what the OP did. Just state the facts.
> 
> You might want to try it.
Click to expand...

Wow, look at all that.  You pay too much attention to my posts.

I think you're happy for, and transparently eager to highlight, any bad news when the other tribe is in office.  

I think you play the same game all the other wingers play on both ends.

If you don't like my opinion on that, too bad.
.


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't shown us from your profession how the graphs are wrong. Still waiting?
Click to expand...

I actually haven't looked at your graphs.  And I haven't referred to your graphs, because they have nothing to do with my point. As you know.

I know that (a) macroeconomic and microeconomic data are virtually _*always*_ mixed, and (b) wingers will always concentrate on the data that support their agenda and ignore/avoid/minimize that which does not.  Just as the Trumpsters are doing.  Both ends can be so comically similar in their behaviors.

Therefore, the data you provide may well be absolutely, 100% correct, but they're not the whole story.  Not even close.  Par for the course for wingers, and one of many reasons you folks have zero (0) credibility.
.


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market had a terrible day!  Yay!  Whoopeee!  I can't wait to start a thread on it!
> 
> What a lousy way to go through life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then all people who are in the media who report this are wingers?
> 
> Really, stop lumping everyone into one category and stop adding your own words to what someone else says as if that's what the person said.
> 
> It's dishonest.
> 
> This is a message board and this is in the category of " current events." What is happening in the stock market today is a current event. All the OP did is what all responsible reporters do. Reports the facts. There were no personal views involved. It was YOU who chose to make it personal and about "wingers."
> 
> You would know a lot about wingers. You're one but a dishonest and arrogant one.
> 
> Wingers put their own spin on facts and add their own words to someone else as if those were the other person's words. Wingers can only see their own point of view.
> 
> You did and do just that in so many threads. It's gotten old and boring. I will do what I do with all other posts from wingers here, I'm going to scroll right past your posts. You don't seem to have anything substantial to add to a thread or conversation. Just labeling people and whining about wingers. So if I've read on post from you, I've read them all.
> 
> I'm not. I've never been a winger in my life. Just a person with common sense and who is a member of the media. So I appreciate someone doing what the OP did. Just state the facts.
> 
> You might want to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These folks on the Right are unbelievable. They are totally clueless, ignorant, Trump buffoons who rest their fantasies on Trump's fairy dust of lies and nonsense.
Click to expand...

I voted for Hillary.  I lean left.  Oopsie! 

But I appreciate your standard winger binary thought patterns.  You folks are always helpful in illustrating my points for me.
.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BWK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing, China is basically a super-massive corporation.
> Look at Hong Kong...the entire city is basically a massive trade floor.
> And in Hong Kong, there are two sets of people.... super rich... and dirt poor.
> Let's see a raise of hands that knows that approximately 130,000 people there LIVE in pods about 6' long and 3' tall. Yep...that's 18 sq. ft.
> It's all they can afford. As many as 10 families sharing one bathroom.
> And the rich harvest off of them $billions a year in profits. And again, THAT is why the market protection squad is out in full force using scare tactics to once again fool the parrots and sheep into actually thinking this is what is good.
> 
> 
> 
> What is "good", is looking at a graph that shows me I'm not getting screwed by paying for Trump's tariff failures. The Right hasn't shown one yet.
Click to expand...

  yeah you missed the point...again..again


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
Click to expand...

It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.


----------



## Meathead

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
Click to expand...

So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


----------



## Meathead

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
Click to expand...

So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.


----------



## wamose

The people who are stressing over the markets knee jerk reaction to Trump's tariffs are the same kind of alarmists who were blubbering about a constitutional crisis. Nincompoops.


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
Click to expand...

The Dow increased 200% under Obama after bottoming out from Bush's Great Recession. And you brag how a 27% gain under trump is "far better?"

Like I always say, conservatives should never go near numbers, they always make a fool of themselves.


----------



## Meathead

Faun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow increased 200% under Obama after bottoming out from Bush's Great Recession. And you brag how a 27% gain under trump is "far better?"
> 
> Like I always say, conservatives should never go near numbers, they always make a fool of themselves.
Click to expand...

Look, it's not a question of your losing. You've already lost cupcake.


----------



## Faun

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow increased 200% under Obama after bottoming out from Bush's Great Recession. And you brag how a 27% gain under trump is "far better?"
> 
> Like I always say, conservatives should never go near numbers, they always make a fool of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, it's not a question of your losing. You've already lost cupcake.
Click to expand...

LOL 

Oh? What does your diseased mind tell you I"ve lost?


----------



## miketx

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


Makes you all euphoric and get up and dance and sing don't it?


----------



## caddo kid

PoliticalChic said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
Click to expand...



Funny graphic but to your post verbiage: 
I had two opportunities to vote for Obama but didn't. The last time I voted a major party candidate for POTUS was in 1980 & I voted for Ronny RayGun. Didn't make that mistake in 1984. 
As far as Obama v. Trump, I prefer the Obama years over Trump.
Have a nice day ................


----------



## caddo kid

Meathead said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
Click to expand...



G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. 

Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %

You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny graphic but to your post verbiage:
> I had two opportunities to vote for Obama but didn't. The last time I voted a major party candidate for POTUS was in 1980 & I voted for Ronny RayGun. Didn't make that mistake in 1984.
> As far as Obama v. Trump, I prefer the Obama years over Trump.
> Have a nice day ................
Click to expand...




Mistake???



Let's check.



The benefits from Reaganomics:
The economy grew at a 3.4% average rate…compared with 2.9% for the previous eight years, and 2.7% for the next eight.(Table B-4)
Inflation rate dropped from 12.5% to 4.4%. (Table B-63)
Unemployment fell to 5.5% from 7.1% (Table B-35)
Prime interest rate fell by one-third.(Table B-73)
The S & P 500 jumped 124% (Table B-95)             http://www.gpoaccess.gov/eop/tables10.html
Charitable contributions rose 57% faster than inflation.  Dinesh D’Souza, “Ronald Reagan: How an Ordinary May Became an Extraordinary Leader,” p. 116  



b. and c. Kiva Lending Team: Team REAL Americans | Kiva



2. "While the ranks of the wealthy quickly multiplied, middle-class investors also entered the stock market in rapidly growing numbers. The creation by Congress in 1978 of the 401(k) tax-deferred retirement plan provided new incentives for workers to invest their savings in the stock market (often through mutual funds) rather than relying on company-funded pensions for retirement. The 401(k) led to a kind of democratization of Wall Street, as the percentage of American households owning some stake in the stock market—either directly or through mutual funds—shot quickly from 15.9% in 1983 to 29.6% in 1989.23 Thus the great bull market of the 1980s created more wealth, for more American families, than any previous boom in history.

 Investment Company Institute, "Equity Ownership in America, 2005," 
http://www.ici.org/pdf/rpt_05_equity_owners.pdf,

The Reagan Era Learning Guide: Citations





Here's the mistake.....

"As far as Obama v. Trump, I prefer the Obama years over Trump."





You're pretty much a dunce, huh?


----------



## caddo kid

miketx said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you all euphoric and get up and dance and sing don't it?
Click to expand...


sorry but I don't sing, nor dance.


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
Click to expand...




"G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "


Let's check:

From the Left-leaning Reuters:

"The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression." 
Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters



You really are a moron, aren't you.

Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......


----------



## caddo kid

PoliticalChic said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
Click to expand...



So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still over 25,000 cupcake. An economic boom for which you should thank President Trump. Alas, your snowflake tendencies prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
Click to expand...




"Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %"


Let's check, again....


"The stronger the economy gets under President Trump, the more desperate his critics are to hand credit over to Obama. Even if that entails changing the past.


...the economy was stagnating in 2016 after the weakest recovery from a recession since the Great Depression.


In fact, The New York Times itself described Obama's economy this way in August 2016: "For three quarters in a row, *the growth rate of the economy has hovered around a mere 1%*. In the last quarter of 2015 and the first quarter of 2016, the economy expanded at* feeble annual rates of 0.9% and 0.8%, respectively. The initial reading for the second quarter of this year, released on Friday, was a disappointing 1.2%."*


*...GDP growth decelerated in each of the last three quarters of 2016."*

*And on January 27, 2017, after the government reported that GDP growth for all 2016 was a mere 1.6% — the weakest in five years —"*

*Economic Boom: Media Rewrite History To Credit Obama Instead Of Trump*




*"Predictions of Slow Growth*

The next month, CBS News reported that "with U.S. economic growth stuck in low gear for several years, it's leading many economists to worry that the country has entered a prolonged period where any expansion will be weaker than it has been in the past."

In short, t*here was no upward trajectory to the economy on anyone's radar when Trump took office.”    * Economic Boom: Media Rewrite History To Credit Obama Instead Of Trump





Gads, you're an imbecile!!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
Click to expand...




I just proved you to be a lying moron.

Live with it.


----------



## caddo kid

PoliticalChic said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you to be a lying moron.
> 
> Live with it.
Click to expand...


Lying? What am I lying about? That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House.


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting old.
> 
> Just stating facts isn't celebrating what has happened.
> 
> If that's what you believe all news is then you really need to learn what news and current events is.
> 
> Stop adding your own words to what other people say. It's dishonest.
> 
> The OP didn't state anything even close to what you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
Click to expand...

I*n your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality? Show us in your profession how this is good for me? Here's how tariffs impact a common household item

I'll be waiting for the professional rebuttal.
*
Let's try this one more time, or you are just a bull shitter who's profession is straight bs. Lol! We know the answer to that already.


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wingers love to point out the bad news when the other tribe has the White House.
> 
> You know it, I know it.
> 
> If you want to pretend that isn't true, that's fine with me.  It's what I expect.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I*n your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality? Show us in your profession how this is good for me? Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> I'll be waiting for the professional rebuttal.
> *
> Let's try this one more time, or you are just a bull shitter who's profession is straight bs. Lol! We know the answer to that already.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you're talking about, and as I told you, I haven't been reading your graphs and articles because they're not what I'm talking about.

If you have an actual point to make, on your own, without links, go ahead and make it.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you to be a lying moron.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying? What am I lying about? That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House.
Click to expand...





I shredded every one of your lying posts with documented, sourced, links.


Every reader will recognize you for what you are: a lying moron.



Oh......and one more beating for you?

"That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House."



Watch this:

Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:


1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."*


2. After promising that Iran would never get* nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.*


The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.



Is 'imbecile' too kind an appellation for you????


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


A day later Dow up 1.2%. 

This thread didn’t age well at all.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Dow on pace for best day in nearly 3 months as stock market stages rebound from ugly start to week — MarketWatch


----------



## Mac1958

Weatherman2020 said:


> This thread didn’t age well at all.


It still blows my mind that partisans jump on one day's or one week's stock market performance as some kind of indication of, uh, something.

Just for transparent partisan advantage.  Of some kind.

Wingers = Zero credibility, none.
.


----------



## caddo kid

PoliticalChic said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you to be a lying moron.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying? What am I lying about? That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shredded every one of your lying posts with documented, sourced, links.
> 
> 
> Every reader will recognize you for what you are: a lying moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and one more beating for you?
> 
> "That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House."
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get* nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.*
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Is 'imbecile' too kind an appellation for you????
Click to expand...





On October 9, 2007, the DJIA was at 14,165.

On January 20, 2009, the day Obama was inaugurated, the DJIA was at 7,949.

United States bear market of 2007–09 - Wikipedia 

That is a point drop of 6,216 points & it reflects the ‘smelly turd’ economic condition that Obama was handed by G. W. Shit.

When Obama assumed the presidency world markets were experiencing the worst economic crisis since The Great Depression.

So,  you called me a liar which is unfair but I understand you are a Trump supporter & as such I understand you reside in some fucking fantasy land of bullshit & delusion. Aren’t you lucky?

Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %

So, in conclusion: YOU can go STFU now. Thanks ..................


----------



## BWK

Mac1958 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The graphs behind Trump's failures on trade are reality. Deal with it and stop making stupid excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I*n your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality? Show us in your profession how this is good for me? Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> I'll be waiting for the professional rebuttal.
> *
> Let's try this one more time, or you are just a bull shitter who's profession is straight bs. Lol! We know the answer to that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, and as I told you, I haven't been reading your graphs and articles because they're not what I'm talking about.
> 
> If you have an actual point to make, on your own, without links, go ahead and make it.
> .
Click to expand...

Sure you do. You said you were the professional. Just go back to your posts and read them. I linked the graphs just for you to correct. Now you're backing down. Who could have ever guessed right? Lol!


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you to be a lying moron.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying? What am I lying about? That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shredded every one of your lying posts with documented, sourced, links.
> 
> 
> Every reader will recognize you for what you are: a lying moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and one more beating for you?
> 
> "That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House."
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get* nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.*
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Is 'imbecile' too kind an appellation for you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 9, 2007, the DJIA was at 14,165.
> 
> On January 20, 2009, the day Obama was inaugurated, the DJIA was at 7,949.
> 
> That is a point drop of 6,216 points & it reflects the ‘smelly turd’ economic condition that Obama was handed by G. W. Shit.
> 
> When Obama assumed the presidency world markets were experiencing the worst economic crisis since The Great Depression.
> 
> So,  you called me a liar which is unfair but I understand you are a Trump supporter & as such I understand you reside in some fucking fantasy land of bullshit & delusion. Aren’t you lucky?
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> So, in conclusion: YOU can go STFU now. Thanks ..................
Click to expand...




"...the worst economic crisis since The Great Depression."


I just provided the quote from Reuters proving this a lie.


Although the author Daniel Silva used this description in a different connection, nothing could be more appropriate as a description of Liberals:

They come in two varieties- those willing to be used, and those too stupid to realize that they are being used.

Clearly, you belong to the second grouping.


----------



## Mac1958

BWK said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my profession, so I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Watching wingers pretending to be objective sure is fun, though.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> In your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, yes they do.
> 
> I notice you're trying to avoid my point - that wingers love to celebrate bad news when the other tribe is in power.
> 
> You deal with someone pointing that out by trying to change the subject.
> 
> I know how it goes (both ends do it as naturally as breathing), and I don't expect anything better.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I*n your profession, do they teach you simple math and reality? Show us in your profession how this is good for me? Here's how tariffs impact a common household item
> 
> I'll be waiting for the professional rebuttal.
> *
> Let's try this one more time, or you are just a bull shitter who's profession is straight bs. Lol! We know the answer to that already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about, and as I told you, I haven't been reading your graphs and articles because they're not what I'm talking about.
> 
> If you have an actual point to make, on your own, without links, go ahead and make it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you do. You said you were the professional. Just go back to your posts and read them. I linked the graphs just for you to correct. Now you're backing down. Who could have ever guessed right? Lol!
Click to expand...

Okay, I tried.  Let me know when you think you can offer some independent thought.
.


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you enjoyed the  economic carnage that G. W. left US; congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you to be a lying moron.
> 
> Live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying? What am I lying about? That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shredded every one of your lying posts with documented, sourced, links.
> 
> 
> Every reader will recognize you for what you are: a lying moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and one more beating for you?
> 
> "That's why Trump is here so, we can have a great LIAR in The  White House."
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> Nothing Trump has prevaricated about amounts to a hill of beans compared to these examples:
> 
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying *"When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."*
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get* nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.*
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Is 'imbecile' too kind an appellation for you????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On October 9, 2007, the DJIA was at 14,165.
> 
> On January 20, 2009, the day Obama was inaugurated, the DJIA was at 7,949.
> 
> United States bear market of 2007–09 - Wikipedia
> 
> That is a point drop of 6,216 points & it reflects the ‘smelly turd’ economic condition that Obama was handed by G. W. Shit.
> 
> When Obama assumed the presidency world markets were experiencing the worst economic crisis since The Great Depression.
> 
> So,  you called me a liar which is unfair but I understand you are a Trump supporter & as such I understand you reside in some fucking fantasy land of bullshit & delusion. Aren’t you lucky?
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> So, in conclusion: YOU can go STFU now. Thanks ..................
Click to expand...

Don’t know much about history I see.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was higher almost a year and a half ago than it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
Click to expand...

Lying hag, Bush didn't hand Obama the economy in early November of 2008. He handed him the economy in late January when the unemployment rate was approaching 7.8% (and growing) and GDP hit *negative 8.4%*, the second worst quarter recorded by the Bureau of Economic Analysis.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## wamose

Some of the things  Obama did to lift our economy were deficit spending, monetary easing, zero interest rates, increasing the welfare state, Obamacare, destroying our immigration system.  But all those things are like a sugar high. And when the high wears off, all you're left with is debt and liability. Trump has managed to create millions of better paying jobs, got our economy growing again and now he's fixing all the stupid treaties we have gotten into. We need 4 more years of Trump to assure our economy keeps getting stronger. Maybe in 2024 Jim Jordan will be ready to take over for 8.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Leftards sold yesterday and Dow up 355 today.


----------



## caddo kid

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and it's a hell of a lot higher than it was 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying hag, Bush didn't hand Obama the economy in early November of 2008. He handed him the economy in late January when the unemployment rate was approaching 7.8% (and growing) and GDP hit *negative 8.4%*, the second worst quarter recorded by the Bureau of Economic Analysis.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
Click to expand...



that bitch is so fucking  dumb when she gets dressed she puts her fucking shoes on the wrong fucking feet


----------



## PoliticalChic

caddo kid said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? It's still down now over the last 17 months. And it's up only 27% under trump.
> 
> 
> 
> So you ask. The DOW and the economy are far better under Trump  than your pajama boy, 17 months ago or today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression.
> 
> Obama handed Trump a gift of a robust economy, and a stock market performance of +148.3 %
> 
> You obviously have no fucking clue WTF you are spewing here but I know it's pure bull shit, and your bull shit is to be expected from someone that is stuck sooooooooooooooooo far up Trump's colon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G. W. Bush handed Obama a depression. "
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> From the Left-leaning Reuters:
> 
> "The unemployment rate announced three days after his election was 6.5%....not particularly terrible. But it was the only economic news, and had Obama insisting we were suffering "the worst economic crisis since the Great Depression."
> Obama: U.S. in worst crisis since Depression - Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a moron, aren't you.
> 
> Bet you're tired of everyone telling you that......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying hag, Bush didn't hand Obama the economy in early November of 2008. He handed him the economy in late January when the unemployment rate was approaching 7.8% (and growing) and GDP hit *negative 8.4%*, the second worst quarter recorded by the Bureau of Economic Analysis.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that bitch is so fucking  dumb when she gets dressed she puts her fucking shoes on the wrong fucking feet
Click to expand...




*1.     Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to modes of operation: a) vulgarity, and/or b) the charge that the other side is lying. *
*2.     Vulgarity is a sure sign that one recognizes having lost the debate.*



*Glad to see that it's painful.*


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


Your thread didn’t age well at all.


----------



## caddo kid

DJIA lost over 1,750  points in the  month of May, 2019 .............. down 6.3%  for the month .........

Thanks a lot  Donald  ............. thanks for the instability ............ you  "stable genius" ..........


----------



## ABikerSailor

caddo kid said:


> DJIA lost over 1,750  points in the  month of May, 2019 .............. down 6.3%  for the month .........
> 
> Thanks a lot  Donald  ............. thanks for the instability ............ you  "stable genius" ..........



You getting tired of all this "winning" yet?  I am.


----------



## Camp

ABikerSailor said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DJIA lost over 1,750  points in the  month of May, 2019 .............. down 6.3%  for the month .........
> 
> Thanks a lot  Donald  ............. thanks for the instability ............ you  "stable genius" ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You getting tired of all this "winning" yet?  I am.
Click to expand...

People are posting right here today claiming Trump is winning and kicking lib's ass.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well Camp, those people are so blinded in their hatred of Obama, that anything Trump does has to be better, even when Trump is obviously screwing it up.

Wonder what Mexico's response to today's tariffs is going to be?

A better question is, will China impose their tariffs tomorrow, like they said they would if no agreement was reached?


----------



## Camp

Winter is coming, but the recession will get here first.


----------



## caddo kid

ABikerSailor said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DJIA lost over 1,750  points in the  month of May, 2019 .............. down 6.3%  for the month .........
> 
> Thanks a lot  Donald  ............. thanks for the instability ............ you  "stable genius" ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You getting tired of all this "winning" yet?  I am.
Click to expand...


year to date DJIA is plus 0.6%

you want < 1% return on your shit in 365 days?

Then Trump is your fucking bitch


----------



## rightwinger

What happened to the Trump economy?


----------



## caddo kid

rightwinger said:


> What happened to the Trump economy?



DJIA is up/plus 1.52% over the past year/365 days 

During Obama's tenure the DJIA was up/plus 148%; a yearly average of plus 18.5% 

Trump grabbed himself by his pussy, I guess.


----------



## Weatherman2020

caddo kid said:


> Dow, S&P 500 set for worst May tumble in nearly 50 years amid U.S.-China trade clash
> 
> World markets fall after no deal in China-US trade talks
> 
> This is about as 'current' as it gets folks; TRILLION$ of market value LOST TODAY, in just 6.5  hours.
> 
> I heard  trade wars are good and easy to win but I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> A lot of somebodies lost their asses today.
> 
> Offers a whole new meaning to the old adage 'sell in May and go away' .........


Another Leftard thread that did not age well.


----------



## Weatherman2020

rightwinger said:


> What happened to the Trump economy?


How is it doing?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> Winter is coming, but the recession will get here first.


Tell us more!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Camp said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DJIA lost over 1,750  points in the  month of May, 2019 .............. down 6.3%  for the month .........
> 
> Thanks a lot  Donald  ............. thanks for the instability ............ you  "stable genius" ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You getting tired of all this "winning" yet?  I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People are posting right here today claiming Trump is winning and kicking lib's ass.
Click to expand...




Camp said:


> People are posting right here today claiming Trump is winning and kicking lib's ass.



I wonder why.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

caddo kid said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Trump economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJIA is up/plus 1.52% over the past year/365 days
> 
> During Obama's tenure the DJIA was up/plus 148%; a yearly average of plus 18.5%
> 
> Trump grabbed himself by his pussy, I guess.
Click to expand...


*During Obama's tenure the DJIA was up/plus 148%; a yearly average of plus 18.5% *


Another liberal who can't do math.

Too bad you're banned, idiot.


----------

